

American Airlines loses $3.3 million a day - aneesh
http://money.cnn.com/2008/04/28/magazines/fortune/gimbel_american.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2008043011

======
redorb
this combined with the housing crisis; makes me believe a deep recession is
coming. (everyone hold on tight) ;) see you on the flip side

------
crxnamja
airlines are in a real struggle. curious how they are going to get out of it.

